# systemspeicher und illustrator



## lula (2. April 2003)

hallo, 
aus unerklärlichen gründen verschwinden sobald ich illustrator lade, fast sämtliche systemressourcen (von 75% auf 17%) meines rechners. das problem treibt mich fast zur weißglut, da ein effektives arbeiten so nicht möglich ist und ich nur noch neusstarts mache.

ein paar infos:
rechner: pc mit athlon 1800 xp+ 
betriebsystem: windows 95
illustrator 7 (das prob ist aber net versionsabhängig)
arbeitsspeicher: 512mb
grafikkarte 128mb
festplattenspeicher: 60gb festplatte patitioniert in 3 sektionen
illustrator ist nicht auf c installiert. virtuelle speichereinrichtung=die festplatten mit höchster speicherkapazität. erstes ist c wieder. hatte mit der aufteilung des speichers schon "experimentiert"...ergab aber null besserung. andere programme sind nicht auf und im netz bin ich zeitgleich auch nicht.

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. danke schonmal.


----------



## dawnyell (10. April 2003)

Hmmm, ein ähnliches Problem hab ich auch... benutze Illustrator 9.0.2 Mit Win2k und einem 2000 GHz-Pentium 4. Das Problem sieht folgendermaßen aus: Ist ein Dokument geöffnet, passieren ständig Festplattenzugriffe (unnötigerweise???), der Cursor ist ständig "flackernd" auf "busy" - sprich Sanduhr. Neuinstallation brachte nix, wenn das Dokument ca. 2 Stunden lang geöffnet ist, hört´s dann irgendwie mal auf...


----------



## dawnyell (10. April 2003)

Abgesehen davon, das Win95 indiskutabel ist, ;O) sollte man virtuellen Speicher nur dann auf verschiedenen Partitionen unterbringen, wenn diese auf unterschiedlichen Datenträgern (Festplatten) liegen. Es bringt also ziemliche Performanceeinbußen, hast du eine Platte und auf zwei Partitionen davon virtuellen Speicher... Der ist ab ca. 500 MB sowieso unnötig, für Illustrator & Co, es sei denn, du benutzt deinen Computer als Renderknecht (aber doch bitte net mit Win95 *ggg*)


----------



## lula (10. April 2003)

hallo,

ja also ich hab windows 95 im moment nur drauf, weil mir windows me alles zerschießt ich 98 net hab xp und 2000 leider nicht laufen bei mir.früher konnt ich damit doch auch ohne probleme arbeiten mit einem viel schlechteren rechner..das mit den festplatten und dem virtuellem speicher leuchtet irgenwie ein, aber das problem beheben tuts nicht


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. April 2003)

Hi,

also wenn ME, 2000 und XP nicht laufen, dann würd ich mir erstmal Gedanken über die Konfiguration deines PCs machen. Ich mein, wundert dich das nicht, dass von jedem der o.g. Betriebssysteme ja doch einige Exemplare verkauft wurden und bei dir aber keines läuft? 

512MB Ram bei Windows 95 ? Uiii, kam das schon mit so viel zurecht? Kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern, ist schon soooo lange her.

Ok, also ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal Hardware und Betriebssystem zu echten Kumpels machen. Dann klappts auch wieder besser mit dem ollen Illustrator.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## lula (10. April 2003)

najoo..schön dass jetzt zu hören, den verdacht hatte ich ja auch immer, das mein pc einfach nur schlecht zusammengebaut ist und sich da watt net verträgt. werde das mal meinem kollegen mailen, der der festen überzeugung ist mein rechner ist top und da würde allet laufen ohne probleme (er hat ihn aufgebaut und es war sauteuer-demext nehm ich den aldirechner). reine geldverschwendung, die ich da damals getätigt habe.  
danke für die antworten jedenfalls


----------



## dawnyell (10. April 2003)

Hm, ja - der Rechner hört sich wirklich "top" an - er ist nicht das Problem, sondern wie in 99,9 % der Fälle eben das Betriebssystem. Wenigstens ein Windows 98 besorgen, aufgrund der Stabilität solltest du allerdings Win 2000 prof bevorzugen. (Von Win XP würde ich absehen, "XP" steht für "eXPerimente" *lol*) Dann kannst du deine Hardware auch ausreizen. So ein Rechner wie deiner mit Win 95 als System ist wie ein Porsche mit einem Hamster-Laufrad als Motor... Nun frag ich mich aber trotzdem noch, weshalb mein Illu noch Zicken macht... Aber ich werd mir eh bald die neue Version holen.


----------



## lula (10. April 2003)

also würde das ja nochmal probieren mit nem anderen betriebssystem..aber das 2000 meckert alles an was in meinem rechner verbaut ist. komplett allet...und ich kenn mich mit den ganzen treibern nicht so aus, wie ich das alles updaten kann. mein kollege meinte auch das windows 2000 echt schwer sei von wegen evtller späterer deinstallation bzw formattieren etc...und er sich da net rantrauen würde..eigentlich hat er ahnung von rechnern. jedenfalls mehr als ich...ist halt sein hobby. mich hat die aussage jedenfalls abgeschreckt. hmmm und wegen des proggies...hab fast alle versionen ausprobiert *grins*. bare mein prob liegt ja offensichtlich woanders


----------



## dawnyell (10. April 2003)

Hm, ich bin mir sogar fast sicher, dass er absolut überhaupt keine Ahnung von Rechnern hat.
Es kann natürlich sein, dass in deinem Rechner "exotische" Hardware verbaut ist, die die Installation erschwert - sowas ist mir meines Wissens nicht bekannt, dürfte höchstens bei Raid-Controllern und diversen SCSI-Dingern passieren, aber auch dafür gibt´s Treiber. Sicher einfach deine Daten auf DVD oder CD, und dann formatier die Festplatte komplett. Danach "besorgst" dir Windows 2000 und installierst das Zeugs... und wegen den Treibern frag einfach mal deinen Kollegen... Aber nur wegen den Treibern! Am besten sonst nix weiter fragen.... *g*

Win2000 zu "deinstallieren" ist einerseits eigentlich unnötig (was soll denn dann installiert werden???) und zweitens überhaupt kein Thema.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. April 2003)

... und gleiches gilt für XP, das nichtmal annähernd so schlecht ist, wie dawnyell dir einzureden versucht hat.  Eher im Gegenteil. XP ist wirklich gut.

Wenn du aber immer nur Arbeitspausen machst, wenn der PC mal wieder abstürzt, dann rate ich von XP ab. Sonst hast du nämlich keine Pausen mehr. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------

